# SA Critical Skilled Visa



## venkata.dorisala (Nov 27, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I am Venkat and planning to apply for SA Critical Skilled visa. So I just want to know you guys opinion on SA. I am an IT professional, so If I come to SA on critical skilled visa, I need to do only IT job or can I do any kind of job?

Appreciate your prompt reply.

Regards,
Venkat.


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Venkat,

Even am planing to apply for CSV, can you please advice me the process to apply for visa. CAn we do it self? I have 8 years of exp in software development.

Appreciate your response.

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Venkat and Vishal,

You can apply for CSV with or without job offer.
With job offer - you get a visa for 3 to 5 years.
Without job offer - usually given for 12 months with condition to secure employment within 12 months and then you can apply for extension with South Africa. 

To start the process, the following are the two important things:
1. SAQA evaluation certificate
2. Critical skills letter from a professional body such as IITPSA

Thanks,
Harish M


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

Have you applied for CSV? Please let me know if you need any inputs.


Regards,
Rafi


----------

